# Bummed out



## hounddawg (Jun 1, 2020)

i got a call yesterday, a long time friends, sister called called me, tom was up in the mo bootheel , got clocked doing 94 in a 55 zone, he tried to outrun got bumped of his scooter made it back on his bike and took off across a field, drove to the middle pulled his 9mm and popped himself, tom was autistic , could tell you boult any vehicle , could strip any auto into pieces and put it back together, same with guns, mention any gun , new old knew the values, could drop any completely apart and put back together,,, i'll miss my shooting partner, never been so stunned in my life, please pray for his family,
Dawg,,,


----------



## Rocky (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your friend, Dawg. That was certainly tragic. Focus on the good time you had together and find solace in the way he lived and not how he died. This has helped me in the past.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 1, 2020)

So very sorry to hear that, Dawg.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

I am sorry to hear about your friend, Dawg a hug from up north ,


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorry to hear, trust in God now and remember the good times..............


----------



## rustbucket (Jun 1, 2020)

It hard to loose a friend, @hounddawg. I feel for you.


----------



## zelix (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 1, 2020)

My condolences, Dawg. Peace.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 1, 2020)

My condolences, Dawg. So sorry to hear about your loss. So sad that your friend Tom suffered from autism and that the cops who chased him did not act to try to protect him from himself.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 1, 2020)

RIP...


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 2, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> My condolences, Dawg. So sorry to hear about your loss. So sad that your friend Tom suffered from autism and that the cops who chased him did not act to try to protect him from himself.


thank you, sadly he had went to MO to visit his older sister and the police had no clue, until he ran it was just a simple speeding ticket, and there was two citizen witnesses as well, i'm told once he stopped his scooter it was over in mere seconds,


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 2, 2020)

I wish to thank each and every one of yawl,, i really, really do, it means a lot to me, it really does, I feel the lose and the void, but yes i remember all the good times, all the laughing, all the target practice,,, God Bless you Tom Miller, MAY you find true peace,
Your Friend Forever Tom and you my friend forever Tom,,, you will live on, in my heart,,,
Richard Ray Robins
Dawg


----------



## ZebraB (Jun 2, 2020)

Sound like you were lucky to have a good friend. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## PSlattery (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m sorry  will keep him in my prayers


----------



## vineyarddog (Jun 2, 2020)

Such a tragedy, Dawg. I wish you strength in this tough time. Your friend is certainly in my thoughts.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 2, 2020)

vineyarddog said:


> Such a tragedy, Dawg. I wish you strength in this tough time. Your friend is certainly in my thoughts.


Thank You
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Peace and blessings to you and his family in this very difficult time of grieving!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 11, 2020)

Aunt JoAnn passed about 45 minutes ago, my mom's sister
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2020)

Requiescat in pace. My condolences.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 11, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> Aunt JoAnn passed about 45 minutes ago, my mom's sister
> Dawg


You have had a rough few weeks here, brother. Condolences and prayers are with you.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Requiescat in pace. My condolences.


thank you


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> You have had a rough few weeks here, brother. Condolences and prayers are with you.


thank you


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> Aunt JoAnn passed about 45 minutes ago, my mom's sister
> Dawg


Dawg, I am so, so sorry! This is the second loss in as many weeks. Amazing how the heart can hold so much love and pain. I know you were particularly close to this aunt, and you made her final days much easier with your lovingly, and specially-made SP which helped her sleep peacefully through the nights. My thoughts, and prayers are with you and your family....Dizzy


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 12, 2020)

So sorry to here of your loss..............


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

t hank you each and everyone,,
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

Dawg. you asked what the original SG was for the SP? It was 1.060 and for three consecutive days it has lingered at 1.022. I don't know whether it is stuck, and if I need to pitch some more EC-1118 OR rack into the secondary. There is no obvious ferment going on, but a thin layer of small particles of foam covering about half the surface of the primary? Any suggestions? *Note:* I certainly don't want you to take time from your grieving to answer this piddly question, but since you asked about the beginning SG, I wanted to respond. Hang in.......life will eventually look up.......Dizzy


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 12, 2020)

My sincere condolences, my friend. As we grow older, the more people, important to us, we lose.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg. you asked what the original SG was for the SP? It was 1.060 and for three consecutive days it has lingered at 1.022. I don't know whether it is stuck, and if I need to pitch some more EC-1118 OR rack into the secondary. There is no obvious ferment going on, but a thin layer of small particles of foam covering about half the surface of the primary? Any suggestions? *Note:* I certainly don't want you to take time from your grieving to answer this piddly question, but since you asked about the beginning SG, I wanted to respond. Hang in.......life will eventually look up.......Dizzy


your yeast at that SSG ( Starting Specific Gravity ) should of run it dry,,, EC-1118 is the workhorse of yeast,,,, is it in a ferment bucket/barrel, i'd transfer to a carboy top off and airlock it for a 2 or 3 weeks, it's hard to stall EC-1118, what size must in about gallons and how much lemon concentrate in the must?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> My sincere condolences, my friend. As we grow older, the more people, important to us, we lose.


Thank You, yes you are so right, the older i get the more i wonder why them instead of me, but i just let the lord run on that knowing i'm not promised tomorrow but running my life as if i have 60 more, again Thank You,,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 13, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> but i just let the lord run on that knowing i'm not promised tomorrow but running my life as if i have 60 more



Yes, that is perfect, IMHO.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 13, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> your yeast at that SSG ( Starting Specific Gravity ) should of run it dry,,, EC-1118 is the workhorse of yeast,,,, is it in a ferment bucket/barrel, i'd transfer to a carboy top off and airlock it for a 2 or 3 weeks, it's hard to stall EC-1118, what size must in about gallons and how much lemon concentrate in the must?
> Dawg


I did as you said and racked it into a 5 gallon glass carboy first thing this morning. The primary ferment was done in a plastic F. bucket (5 gal.) I used the receipe's volume of three, 32 oz. bottles of lime juice. SG is still 1.022 and it is cloudy in color. Cannot taste any hint of alcohol? I might have to do like you and fortify with high proof alcohol. BTW......using the AIO to transfer gassed off* alot of CO2. *


----------

